# Problem installing FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img



## 0xff (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm trying to install it on HP 8460p, but I get the following error:







I just installed the latest BIOS from 2015.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2016)

I never had any luck with the Elitebooks, not sure why they kept crashing though. Have you tried the latest beta for 10.3?


----------



## 0xff (Mar 8, 2016)

SirDice said:


> I never had any luck with the Elitebooks, not sure why they kept crashing though. Have you tried the latest beta for 10.3?


No, I'll give it a try.


----------



## 0xff (Mar 9, 2016)

I tried 10.3 too, but the same thing happened. Is there a way to make it work?


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 9, 2016)

Please, see Thread 52869.

P.S. If it doesn't work for you, then you should follow up on this PR 194340.


----------



## 0xff (Mar 9, 2016)

I installed it from a CD. But when I try to boot, I get the message: *"HS not supported"*


----------

